# Health Insurance



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

If you go to Italy and are not retirement age, do you need to get full health insurance? My boyfriend is retirement age, but I would be taking early retirement. In my situation, I could possibly become an Italian Citizen, would that make a difference? If it is based on age like it is in the US, it could be quite expensive. Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Citizenship would certainly make a difference, in many ways.

I'm not sure what you mean by retirement age here. Regardless of age, Italy requires visa applicants (who then become resident permit holders) to obtain and maintain at least Schengen-compliant medical insurance.


----------



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks BBCWatcher. That is helpful, I will look up that particular insurance.


----------

